# Diet?



## Oznelm (Jul 2, 2004)

I do believe that I have had IBS-C since childhood. Because I can remember haveing my Grandmother giving me enemas all the time. My problem is this. I don't eat a whole lot. And I can be a picky eater. I have seen the website on IBS foods and wondering, where can I get a sample menu for this. I am not sure about the cook book they offer for sale. And would like to try somethings before I purchase the book. Any suggestions.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm assuming you're talking about Eating for IBS and the website at ../diet/ ? If that's the case, there are hundreds of recipes on the site itself, and chapters as well as menus excerpted from the book that you can read through. The book chapters start here ../books/efi/chapters.asp and recipes from the book are here ../books/efi/recipes.asp Best,Heather


----------

